# Props?



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

What are your favorite props for hedgie photoshoots? I'm looking for cute ideas (like Dexter's boat bowl --sooo precious!) to get some unique pictures of her.
Oh, and let's add some precious to this topic!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have any Props yet, but I would suggest a Arts and Crafts store for many awesome ideas!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll definitely check it out. That's a great idea


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The best thing I've used so far is an XL toilet paper tube. My fiance got it while at work on a construction site. I think he said that the tube held "ice & water shield for roofing" or some manly-construction-type stuff like that, lol.

The tube was about 4 feet long. I cut it into a couple smaller pieces for my Mildred and she LOVES it. I've taken quite a few great pictures so far.



















As you can see, the openings are like 4 inches or so across. Big enough for Milly to turn around in and small enough to still be adorable. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

By the way - Delia is so pretty!  How old is she?


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I have photos that my boyfriend helped me take, of me holding Carlos and a pokeball :lol: 

Also, I got some cute ones of him being held in front of a bouquet of roses, which is a good prop for hedgehog pics because roses are very pretty and prickly... just like hedgehogs <3

I love photos of hedgehogs and fruit, too. I saved one of a hedgehog peeking out from the mouth of a jack-o-lantern, it's adorable! Bright colorful fruits almost always give a splash of sweetness and playfulness to a hedgie pic. Same with rubber duckies and other bright, safe toys. Stuffed animals provide a soft contrast to hedgie quills. And I always fall for pics of hedgehogs peeking out of flower-pots and baskets... Just some ideas from someone who loves photographing with props  

I must agree, I do love, love, looove the pic of Dexter in the boat. Too precious. (It could be because my boyfriend is a sailor, but I think it's a cute pic regardless :lol: )


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Those are great ideas. I do have a hedgie stuffie that she likes to hang out with (or trample over, actually). And hanhan, Delia is about a year and a half old. She's definitely my baby.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

:-D i'm glad you like Dexter's boat! He actually really liked the boat and fell asleep in it. I'm thinking of putting it in his cage haha. We're big boaters in our family so he might as well join in!!
Anyway, I find that my favorite prop for Dexter's photo shoots is simply the grass and the things in it! He loves to explore and pretend he's a "wild animal" and it really shows in his photos 

Somewhere else that always has great stuff is the dollar section at target or just dollar stores in general! Just hit up the kids section


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a great idea! Looks like I'm going to the dollar tree this weekend!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I second the dollar store/bin idea! It's so hard for me to go to Target without buying a million tiny buckets/holiday-themed toys for Regina in the dollar rack right when you walk in.

For the photo I entered in Larry's contest, I had an old barbecue grill from my Barbie swimming pool/outdoor set :lol:

Also, if you want to make a little set-up or something, cutting a cardboard box in half and painting it works really well! That's what I did with this picture:








I used craft sticks to make the wood floor, and I used some scraps of fabric to make the curtains. I just painted on the window and purple walls. It took me a few hours, but it was worth it, even though Regina kept trying to run off... :lol:

When you get some pics with props, put them up!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like cups, bowls, teapots, baskets. Most of my pictures are of them during cuddle time, so they are usually in a towel or blanket. I'm trying to get away from using the towels & made extra cage liners that I think I'll use more - like lots of different fabrics & prints.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

All these pictures are so ridiculously adorable! Regina's little bedroom is just the most darling thing, too. It's a great idea!


----------

